# 5 blocks away, Binghamton, NY



## Blakesmaster (Jul 4, 2009)

Not a lot of info yet but looks as if a ladder was involved...

http://pressconnects.com/article/20090704/NEWS01/907040397/1116/news/59-year-old+man+dies+in+fall+from+city+tree

I did a job in that neighborhood a month ago and the HO said a guy down the street had offered to cut her tree for her but she declined because of his lack of insurance. I don't know that it's the same guy but it seems likely.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 4, 2009)

sad story. always tie in. and tie the ladder to the tree.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 10, 2009)

hook the lanyard, step off the ladder, and have the ladder moved away.

this is a good example of low bid amateurism. sorry to hear it, but the homeowners wouldn't be distraught if they hired a real climber though.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 14, 2009)

Close to home


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Close to home



Yeah, no ####. Apparently he was from a few towns away and was a "handyman" doing work in my town. It's sad, ya know, but I hope it's a serious lesson to all the wannabee's out there.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 14, 2009)

Really even not related to our field, sounds like the guy wasn't even tied in. So maybe not as close to home but its scary anyway. I usually am realived to hear its guys like this that seem to be raising statistics rather than us.


----------

